
‘Don’t call me a crypto-Nazi’ the lost heart of political debate - erkose
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/aug/02/lost-heart-of-political-debate-gore-vidal-william-f-buckley-best-of-enemies
======
dmfdmf
_" Plato v Aristotle: A clash between two ways of how to approach
understanding of the world: mystical idealist and methodological, which would
become scientific method."_

The article mentions this epic intellectual clash but fails to make the
connection to today. This battle continues between the ideas of Immanual Kant
and Ayn Rand. Philosophically the battle is over the Primacy of Consciousness
(Plato/Kant) and the Primacy of Existence (Aristotle/Rand). The future of
Western Civilization hangs in the balance.

